# How to run midori browser in a jail ?



## Alain De Vos (Dec 15, 2021)

How do you run a simple browser in a jail from your host ? Which steps to take.
/etc/jail.conf  configuration ...


----------



## angry_vincent (Dec 15, 2021)

not exactly for midori, but likely applicable in same manner?








						Secure Containerized Browser
					

By default Chromium on OpenBSD (not so) recently got OpenBSD’s unveil(2) support. That means that of you run Chromium with –enable-unveil flag then it will be prevented from accessing a…




					vermaden.wordpress.com


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 15, 2021)

That was just the point. I did not understood it.
More clearly i have jail and a browser and ssh forwarding and it's not working.
SSh works fine.
But the best i can forward over X-ssh is an simple editor, for instance running mousepad in the jail works fine.
ping www.google.com works.
But i cannot forward  complex graphics, browser don't rend pages internet problem ?, ... & I don't know why.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 15, 2021)

Please have a look at https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-in-a-jail-using-iocage-and-ssh-jailme.53362/
It documents two methods to access the browser in the jail.


----------

